# Silkworms



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey, 

I'm thinking about purchasing some silkworm eggs...

Does anyone have any advice? how easy they are too breed? etc.

Thanks,


Nav


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

I just got my silkworm colony arrive today, there REALLY tiny  ......so will make some chow mix up by gently boiling it, as i dont have a microwave, and see if get grow them on to feed to my chameleon 

If you go on the Silkworm Store website, theres info on there on how to rear if you havent seen it as yet


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

labmad said:


> I just got my silkworm colony arrive today, there REALLY tiny  ......so will make some chow mix up by gently boiling it, as i dont have a microwave, and see if get grow them on to feed to my chameleon
> 
> If you go on the Silkworm Store website, theres info on there on how to rear if you havent seen it as yet


Will do  let me know how yours get on 

Nav x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

nsn89 said:


> Will do  let me know how yours get on
> 
> Nav x
> 
> ...


 
boiled some chow mix last night, cooled off, and gave them some, so qute a few attatched to it and now feeding, so will just keep feeding twice a day, and changing the food so to not get mould.......the tricky part i guess is to get them all from the died out fod onto the new fresh stuff that goes in, as they are very fragile when at this stage, so will prob just stick the fresh food next to old stuff with a hope that they clamber onto it, then once on it just remove the old dried out food??


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

labmad said:


> boiled some chow mix last night, cooled off, and gave them some, so qute a few attatched to it and now feeding, so will just keep feeding twice a day, and changing the food so to not get mould.......the tricky part i guess is to get them all from the died out fod onto the new fresh stuff that goes in, as they are very fragile when at this stage, so will prob just stick the fresh food next to old stuff with a hope that they clamber onto it, then once on it just remove the old dried out food??


How is it coming along with the silkworms? 

Nav x


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

nsn89 said:


> How is it coming along with the silkworms?
> 
> Nav x


hi mate - yep, all sweet, chompng nicely through the mulberry chow, and now at a size to start feedng to be fair......they grow pretty damn fast 

When i can afford i might get a load of eggs and the breeder kit from the silkworm store and give that a blast


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

labmad said:


> hi mate - yep, all sweet, chompng nicely through the mulberry chow, and now at a size to start feedng to be fair......they grow pretty damn fast
> 
> When i can afford i might get a load of eggs and the breeder kit from the silkworm store and give that a blast


Ok cool dude - are they easy to grow? Or? 

Nav x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

nsn89 said:


> Ok cool dude - are they easy to grow? Or?
> 
> Nav x
> 
> ...


Yeah mate, I got the starter colony for 14.99 I think it was, and keep them in the tub on top of the viv to keep them toasty, and put fresh chow in daily, job sorted


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

labmad said:


> Yeah mate, I got the starter colony for 14.99 I think it was, and keep them in the tub on top of the viv to keep them toasty, and put fresh chow in daily, job sorted


Oh awesome!

You going to take some all the way through to the moth stage? I think I might just order myself some eggs then  lol.

Nav x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Nah, dont think so.....hmm, or maybe just to see what they look like .......and the cham can still eat it too


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

you should prolly buy some silkworms and see if your lot even like them


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

imitebmike said:


> you should prolly buy some silkworms and see if your lot even like them


Yup, just waiting for them to have some in stock. My house is going to become a food farm, breeding roaches, mealies and maybe silkies haha.

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

thats what dd, got the 3 for 2 deal or whatever it is, just to see if they went down on the menu, which they did big time


----------



## Martian (Aug 20, 2010)

Where do you get your Silkworms guys ?


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Type in silkworm store in google first link


----------

